# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussi korvaa raitiolinjat 7A ja 7B ensi kesänä Pasilassa

## RSS

Pasilankadun ratatöiden vuoksi raitiolinjat 7A ja 7B ajavat poikkeusreittejä 1.6. - 30.8. Raitiovaunujen ajamatta jäävää reittiosuutta korvaa bussi 7X.
  Pasilansillalla ja Länsi-Pasilassa ei ole raitioliikennettä. Raitiolinja 7A ajaa poikkeusreittiä Pasilan asema  Sörnäinen  Hakaniemi  Senaatintori  Lasipalatsi  Meilahti (Kuusitien kääntöpaikka) ja linja 7B ajaa reittiä Meilahti  Lasipalatsi  Senaatintori  Hakaniemi  Sörnäinen  Pasilan asema.
  Raitiovaunuja korvaa bussi 7X, joka ajaa Länsi-Pasilan lenkin vain yhteen suuntaan, Pasilankatu  Kyllikinportti  Pasilanraitio  Pasilankatu  Pasilansilta ja edelleen reitille Ratapihantie  Savonkatu  Nordenskiöldinkatu  Mannerheimintie. Bussin 7X:n päätepysäkki Länsi-Pasilassa on Maistraatintorin pysäkki 0606 ja keskustassa Postikadun pysäkki 2038.
  Raitiovaunut ovat poikkeusreiteillä Pasilankadun rakennustöiden vuoksi. Raitiovaunurataa siirretään Pasilan sillalla, Pasilankadulla, Palkkatilanportilla ja Kyllikinportilla yhteensä yli 2000 raidemetriä.
  Rakennustöiden valmistuttua raitiovaunut liikennöivät Pasilankadulla omalla korotetulla kaistallaan. Oma kaista mahdollistaa raitiovaunujen esteettömän ja häiriöttömän liikennöinnin. Pasilankadun työt valmistuvat 31.8.2015.
  Nykyisen Pasilan sillan viereen rakennetaan uusi silta, johon sijoitetaan toinen raitiotiekaistoista. Uusi kaista valmistuu 30.8.2015. Lopullisesti Pasilan sillan työt valmistuvat vuosien 2016 - 2017 aikana.
&#160;
Kartta raitiolinjojen 7A ja 7B sekä bussin 7X reitistä 1.6. - 30.8.2015 HSL:n verkkosivuilla.


Lue uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## tohpeeri

Kysyn tämän linkin kautta, että mitä ensi kesän Länsi-Pasilan ratatöissä tarkoittaa se , että Pasilankadulle tehdään ratikoille oma korotettu kaista? Siellähän on nytkin jo ratikoille aivan oma kaista ajoväylästä erotettuna.

----------


## kuukanko

> mitä ensi kesän Länsi-Pasilan ratatöissä tarkoittaa se , että Pasilankadulle tehdään ratikoille oma korotettu kaista? Siellähän on nytkin jo ratikoille aivan oma kaista ajoväylästä erotettuna.


Katusuunnitelmapiirroksessa ratikat siirtyvät kadun keskelle.

----------


## vristo

Kulkevatko bussitkin ratikoiden kanssa keskikaistalla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kysyn tämän linkin kautta, että mitä ensi kesän Länsi-Pasilan ratatöissä tarkoittaa se , että Pasilankadulle tehdään ratikoille oma korotettu kaista? Siellähän on nytkin jo ratikoille aivan oma kaista ajoväylästä erotettuna.


Niinhän siellä on. Joku voisi pitää julkaistua tiedotetta harhaanjohtavana, joku toinen suorastaan valehteluna. Pasilankadun uusi järjestelyhän nimenomaan heikentää raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä, vaikka tiedotteesta saa päinvastaisen kuvan.




> Kulkevatko bussitkin ratikoiden kanssa keskikaistalla?


Tietysti. Sehän kuuluu helsinkiläiseen suunnittelukulttuuriin.

----------


## vristo

> Tietysti. Sehän kuuluu helsinkiläiseen suunnittelukulttuuriin.


Vihdoinkin näitä yhteiskaistoja alkaa tulla lisää meillekin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vihdoinkin näitä yhteiskaistoja alkaa tulla lisää meillekin.


Sanopa muuta. Ratikkaliikenteen hankaloittamisen keinot alkavatkin jo olla koko lailla muutoin käytetyt. Manskua odotellessa  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Manskua odotellessa


Mitä, mitä? Onko sielläkin jotain tällaisia suunnitelmia?  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Manskua odotellessa


Jaa, tarkoitatkin noita pyörätiesuunnitelmia? Niistä ei pidä, sillä ne ovat omiaan lisäämään konflikteja bussiliikenteen ja pyöräilijöiden välillä.

Sen sijaan bussi-ratikka-yhteiskaistat ovat kannatettavia siellä, missä niiden käyttö on järkevää. Pasilankatu on yksi sellaisia.

----------


## zige94

> Sen sijaan bussi-ratikka-yhteiskaistat ovat kannatettavia siellä, missä niiden käyttö on järkevää. Pasilankatu on yksi sellaisia.


Joillakin hiljaisemmilla raitiovaunu osuuksilla juu, kuten Pasilankadulla. Mutta en esim. Manskulla pistäisi busseja ja raitiovaunuja samalle kaistalle.

----------


## vristo

> Mutta en esim. Manskulla pistäisi busseja ja raitiovaunuja samalle kaistalle.


No, en minäkään Manskulla. Mutta onhan sitäkin ehdotettu aikanaan:




> 3.*Bussit ja hyötyliikenne ratikkakiskoille
> 
> Helsingin tulee tehdä päätökset siirtää bussikaistat Mannerheimintiellä raitiovaunukiskoille - ja sallia myös hyötyliikenne kiskoilla.


Linkki uutiseen vuodelta 2010:

http://www.yrittajat.fi/fi-FI/pohjoi...9-a9a9e18cdb01

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yhteiskäyttökaista on perusteltu tuossa siksi, että osuudella kulkee vain yksi raitiotielinja ja yhteistä osuutta ei ole kovin pitkä matka. Jos tämä auttaa busseja kulkemaan säännöllisesti, niin sitä parempi, sillä mitä täsmällisemmin bussit kulkevat, sitä paremmin voi luottaa siihen, että bussit ja raitiovaunut eivät ole samaan aikaan pysäkillä.

----------


## Etika

Mutta kevytkään liikenne ei poista yhteiskäyttökaistojen rakenneongelmia. Eli sitä, että tuollaisessa rakenteessa kiskoja joudutuaan uusimaan useammin kulumisen takia ja että optimaaliset pysäkkimitoitukset ovat eriliset raitiovaunuille ja busseille. Optimaalinen pysäkkikorkeus on niillä eri suuruinen ja tuollaiselle yhteiskäyttöpysäkillä bussin ajolinja on paljon tarkempi: liian vinossa ja korin kulma osuu korkeaan pysäkkireunukseen, liian kaukana pysäkiltä ja vastaantuleva bussi ei mahdu yhtä aikaa paikalle. Aleksis Kiven kadulla Sturenkadun risteyksessä olevat pysäkit ovat hyvä esimerkki juuri tuollaisesta hankalasta pysäkkirakenteesta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Yhteiskäyttökaista on perusteltu tuossa siksi, että osuudella kulkee vain yksi raitiotielinja ja yhteistä osuutta ei ole kovin pitkä matka. Jos tämä auttaa busseja kulkemaan säännöllisesti, niin sitä parempi, sillä mitä täsmällisemmin bussit kulkevat, sitä paremmin voi luottaa siihen, että bussit ja raitiovaunut eivät ole samaan aikaan pysäkillä.


Toisaalta Pasilankadun ja Pasilansillan risteys olisi liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannalta yksinkertaisempi ja ennenkaikkea vähemmän hämminkiä aiheuttava, jos bussit ajaisivat muun autoliikenteen kanssa sekakaistoilla Pasilankadulla. Erityisesti jos/kun Pasilansillalle on tulossa ratikoille omat kaistat (ei siis bussien ja ratikoiden yhteiskäyttökaistoja).

----------


## vristo

> Optimaalinen pysäkkikorkeus on niillä eri suuruinen ja tuollaiselle yhteiskäyttöpysäkillä bussin ajolinja on paljon tarkempi: liian vinossa ja korin kulma osuu korkeaan pysäkkireunukseen, liian kaukana pysäkiltä ja vastaantuleva bussi ei mahdu yhtä aikaa paikalle. Aleksis Kiven kadulla Sturenkadun risteyksessä olevat pysäkit ovat hyvä esimerkki juuri tuollaisesta hankalasta pysäkkirakenteesta.


Uusiin busseihin hankitaan nykyään yhä enemmän sähköisiä liukuovia, jolloin korotetuilla pysäkeillä ei ole em. ongelmia. Itse en ole koskaan kokenut ongelmia Aleksis Kiven kadun pysäkillä, mutta se auttaa hienosti ohittamaan kyseisen kadun ruuhkat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:06 ----------




> Toisaalta Pasilankadun ja Pasilansillan risteys olisi liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannalta yksinkertaisempi ja ennenkaikkea vähemmän hämminkiä aiheuttava, jos bussit ajaisivat muun autoliikenteen kanssa sekakaistoilla Pasilankadulla. Erityisesti jos/kun Pasilansillalle on tulossa ratikoille omat kaistat (ei siis bussien ja ratikoiden yhteiskäyttökaistoja).


Pasilankadulla on monesti runsaasti muuta autoliikennettä ja se on yksi sitä liikennöivien bussilinjojen liikennesumpuista. Varsinkin kääntymistä Pasilansillalle saa ajoittain odottaa pitkiä aikoja ja vihreän valon vaihe on niin lyhyt, että siitä ei yleensä pääse kerralla läpi. Tuollaisilla osuuksilla, jossa liikennöi yksi raitiolinja   (tulevaisuudessahan se on linja h9) pari bussilinjaa yhteiskaistat ovat mielestäni ainoa järkevä ratkaisu joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden lisäämiseksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Korvaavaa bussia liikennöi HelB. Suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus

----------

